# How old are you?



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

It seems like there are people of all ages here from high school kids to grandparents.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

haha, I'm 49.95 plus tax !!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

just turned 59. feel like I'm 102 today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

53 here .... and definately in the grandma category.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be 51 in September. I forget how old I am until I pass by a mirror so or see a photo of myself.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Just turned 33!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

38 here...some days I feel 70...others I can't figure out my 14 yr old rolling his eyes at me because I feel like a 18 yr old (but it's quickly pointed out to me I'm not..LOL such a generous boy)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I will be 51 in September. I forget how old I am until I pass by a mirror so or see a photo of myself.


 
LOLOLOL, Bull  I would have never guessed you for 51, never. You don't look anywhere near 51!!!



44 here


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

How old is dirt? That's me.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

53...and a grey haired grandma.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

47 years here. Does this mean I need to go out and buy a Harley or a Corvette?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

43 here.

Kimm,

You and your husband look like two college kids! My kids even commented one how young you looked after you mentioned your age.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

46 year-old grandma here...but not too many gray hairs yet!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> It seems like there are people of all ages here from high school kids to grandparents.



AHEM!!!! YOU FORGOT TO MENTION YOUR AGE!!!!! VERY CLEVER


I'm 48....and next year I start counting backwards!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> AHEM!!!! YOU FORGOT TO MENTION YOUR AGE!!!!! VERY CLEVER


Oops! I'm 26.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> Oops! I'm 26.


Me too


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My son is 26....good age;-)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

well, there's physical, chronological (sp), and mental ages --- I never could get my mix straight. But it's nice the majority are my chronological peer group


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

A week from tomorrow I'll be 57


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

cinnamonteal said:


> It seems like there are people of all ages here from high school kids to grandparents.


It's scary to think that i am now at the old end of the spectrum..... grandparents....but then i remember on the jerry show when they have 25 year old grannys.

i'm 57
beth, moose and angel


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm 20 but I have a great confusion. My brother and sisters are way older (40, 35, 34 and 31) so they treat me as if I was around their age. And my parents treat me as if I was 12.:doh:


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

maya111 said:


> I'm 20 but I have a great confusion. My brother and sisters are way older (40, 35, 34 and 31) so they treat me as if I was around their age. And my parents treat me as if I was 12.:doh:


My little brother is the same way. He's 13 and both my sister and I are way older than he is. My parents treat him like he's their grandson.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am 41. Some days I feel older and some days I totally forget my age until I do something stupid, like jump down off from a filing cabinet at work after hanging something on the wall.

Mentally, I am still 28!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

maya111 said:


> I'm 20 but I have a great confusion. My brother and sisters are way older (40, 35, 34 and 31) so they treat me as if I was around their age. And my parents treat me as if I was 12.:doh:


My parents had my brother and sister's very spread out. My older sister is 10 years older than me..I have a sister 18 months younger than me, and a brother 10 years younger. At my sister's wedding, she was 20 and her baby brother was crying in the audience My brother also was an Uncle at the age of 2...


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

30 and yes with some grey hair


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll be 24 in exactly one month.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> 47 years here. Does this mean I need to go out and buy a Harley or a Corvette?


you have a couple years to save up! -- but that is EXACTLY what the "guys" are doing!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

45 here, don't feel like it, no grays yet


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

15  The full price amount at the movie theatre was a shock to me


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> My parents had my brother and sister's very spread out. My older sister is 10 years older than me..I have a sister 18 months younger than me, and a brother 10 years younger. At my sister's wedding, she was 20 and her baby brother was crying in the audience My brother also was an Uncle at the age of 2...


Yeah! I was flower girl at my brother's wedding!
AND I became a happy auntie when I was 12. Now I have 4 nephews and 2 nieces!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm 33. You know when you are getting older when kids you used to babysit are graduating from high school, yikes!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

savannah said:


> I'm 33. You know when you are getting older when kids you used to babysit are graduating from high school, yikes!


 
the kids I used to babysit live across the street from me!:doh: I was shocked! made me feel old!!


I'm just 46!

Debbie & mason


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in the minority on this forum!!! Too old to be starting out with a Golden. I have four children and four grandchildren. My oldest grandson is 19. I celebrated my 68th birthday on July 11. I play a lot with my grandchildren and up until recently jumped on the trampoline with them. Took me two weeks to figure out that my feet weren't leaving the pad or floor or whatever you call it.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I will be 54 in September. Life is an interesting journey. Age is just a number


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

46 and trying to make the fifties.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im 48...and feel like Im in my 20's most of the time...only thing is I have a 23 year old and A 19 year old sooooo I cant be in my 20's : (


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I turned 35 in April.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

43 today..... With a 21 year old and an 18 year old......


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm 44. I quit smoking 3 three years ago and so I feel more healthy now then I did in my 20's. Too bad about the wrinkles but oh well....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> 46 and trying to make the fifties.


 
hooch..... we will make it to our fifty's together!! we were born on the same day! lol 

Debbie & mason


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

the big 54 ,but like i told my son 54 is the new 24!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am 29. Oh, heck, like George Washington I can not tell a lie. I turned 63 last month. Our oldest son will be 42 in Sept. and his son will be 9 on the 30th of this month, his daughter 7 on Sept. 6. Our youngest son will turn 39 in Oct. and his daughter turned 5 April 7. Both boys were 30 before they married. Oldest son dated his wife 7 years, the younget dated his wife 5 years.

I am the oldestof 5 and when we were 17 (me),15, 12 and 10 and Daddy 42 and Mom41, we got a surprised baby brother. He was 2 1/2 when i got married. On my day off i would often take mom shopping (she nver did learn to drive) and then bring Mickey home with me and we would go pick jerry up from work, then go eat supper with the family that night. Jerry had more fun introducing Mickey to the guys at work and most would not believe that little 2 1/2 year old blond headed boy was actually his BIL. 

Mick is 4 years, 1 month older than our olest son, 7 years, 1 1/2 months older than our youngest and they grew up more like brothers than uncle and nephew and are still like that. Mick will be 46 next month and I still call him my "baby brother" or my "little brother


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am 44 and somedays I feel older but most of the time I dont feel older than 30. And then someone says their son is joining the Marines and I remember being there when he was born. Then I am like WOW Im getting old. That happened this weekend.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be 34 July 31st. Most days, I feel alot older, but I look and act alot younger. The kids' friends all think I'm the coolest because I listen to the same music my kids do and I don't act old.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 57....like several other people here! :lol:

I feel much younger, and sometimes it's a shock to realize how old I actually am!


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't consider you guys old, you're wise. Some of the best advice that I've gotten on here is from you wiser people.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm 23..........


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> you wiser people.


:lol: :lol:

Yes.....there is that bonus....what's the saying? With age comes wisdom? ROFL


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> I'm 57....like several other people here! :lol:
> 
> I feel much younger, and sometimes it's a shock to realize how old I actually am!


OMG! 57 is not old at all! How can you say that? You are youger than my parents (60 and 64) and there's no way I can possibly see them as "old people".


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Bless you for putting 30-39 in the same category! I am 36 and still accidentally check the wrong box for age on forms. Somehow I don't feel old enough for the 35-44 box...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I turned the Big 50 in May.  But I must be a young, cool 50 as I go on holiday tomorrow with my 18 yr old nephew and....................................he actually wants to go with me!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

31 here. Don't feel 31, still feel like I'm 18!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a bunch of old farts we have on here..................but hang on a min........... OMG........... I'm 50 next month, does that make me one too ??


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

davebeech said:


> what a bunch of old farts we have on here..................but hang on a min........... OMG........... I'm 50 next month, does that make me one too ??


 Yep.....................but 1958 was a great year!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

davebeech said:


> what a bunch of old farts we have on here..................but hang on a min........... OMG...........


Count me in on this one.. I am 54..._ even had to do the math to make sure. LOL... I look younger.. feel older.. If someone tells me I am as old as I feel I will pop him in the nose... tee hee._


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok 42 year old checking in here. My 30's just flew by, staying busy with those kids.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm 25. 26 next January.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Physically I'm 70 but mentally I'm 39. Still in good health and enjoying life.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I just turned 34 at the end of June. I always have to stop and think when someone asks me my age (Maybe that's because I still think I'm 25?). Does anyone else have that problem? Time is just flying by way too fast...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

savannah said:


> I'm 33. You know when you are getting older when kids you used to babysit are graduating from high school, yikes!


Or getting married and having kids! I'm 28.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am 48 and I am in denile??

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

37 and some days I feel older


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Everyone says I look like I'm in the 30's ... thanks to my mom's genes ...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

T&T said:


> Everyone says I look like I'm in the 30's ... thanks to my mom's genes ...


 well, you must be ageless? you "forgot" to tell us your age!!  LOL

Debbie & mason


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Dslats said:


> well, you must be ageless? you "forgot" to tell us your age!!  LOL Debbie & mason


... OOPS ... 
40-49 ... pesos


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm in the winning category. : I'm 48 and proud of it! :wavey:

It's a great age!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am 22! 23 in October.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I'm 25. 26 next January.


When is your birthday? I turn 26 next January, too!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Going for 52 next month!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm 24. 25 in February.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

57 - "Of the things I've lost in life I miss my mind the most"  :bowl: 

I'm pretty sure I misplaced a decade or so back in the 60's!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

54. My youngest daughter is turning 26 on Wed. We only have one kid left under 30, that REALLY makes me feel old! and 5 grandsons!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> 57 - "Of the things I've lost in life I miss my mind the most"  :bowl:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I misplaced a decade or so back in the 60's!!!!


Ah Steve, you're reminding me of one of our generation. Who can forget Dan Quayle,


> What a waste it is to lose one’s mind – or not to have a mind. How true that is.”
> - Dan Quayle, addressing representatives of the United ***** College Fund. He garbled their slogan, “A mind is a terrible thing to waste.”


:doh::doh::uhoh::doh::doh::bowl:


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

16 years old, 17 in october


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

maya111 said:


> I'm 20 but I have a great confusion. My brother and sisters are way older (40, 35, 34 and 31) so they treat me as if I was around their age. And my parents treat me as if I was 12.:doh:


I am 15, turning 16 in October. My siblings are much older as well, 28, 26, and 25.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm tentative about posting this, but one of our labrador acquitances said the other week - "you guys really are getting old -- getting a Golden Retreiver..." 

Bridger is the lst non-lab we're gotten (our old Goldie is legally neighbor dog - but emotionally ours, and we have had 2 other walkins)


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

54 temporarily...

The phrase "older than dirt" comes to mind...
but that is only when my mind is functioning...

:doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

spruce said:


> i'm tentative about posting this, but one of our labrador acquitances said the other week - "you guys really are getting old -- getting a Golden Retreiver..."
> 
> Bridger is the lst non-lab we're gotten (our old Goldie is legally neighbor dog - but emotionally ours, and we have had 2 other walkins)


I've had goldens since I was 19! What does that say about me? I must be a fud dud!
You can tell I am since I use the word fud dud! LOL!


----------

